# Cr4aftsman Jointer Model 102.05600



## Ayla (Dec 29, 2015)

I have a Cr4aftsman Jointer Model 102.05600.
Made by Walker-Turner 1937.
While making a stand for it the first thing I did was to make sure which way the motor turned.
Then I got all engrossed in making the stand. Right proud of myself for doing such a great job.
Flipped the switch and yep you guessed it, the rotor is turning in the wrong direction.
I really can’t flip the motor unless I build a different stand.
So my question is……………Is it possible to flip the rotor on the shaft so the blades will be cutting
in the right direction. Or does anyone know how to reverse the rotation on a motor???????????


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Need more info on the motor model. Many motors are reversible just by switching a couple wires. If the motor isn't reversible you might consider purchasing a motor that would work on your stand. 

If there is a shop in your area that repairs electric motors I would recommend taking the motor there. If it is reversible it should be a nominal fee while you wait to change it and you wouldn't have to worry about getting bad info here. There are so many different motors it would be guesswork for us not being there to say which wires to switch.


----------



## Ayla (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks, that was good advise. I thought I would switch some wires around..........but I did not want to produce some smoke.
I took it to a local shop and he switched some wire around and it is going in the right direction now.
Thanks again,


----------

